# commuter trains and light rail



## Ursula

Field and topic:
documento infroamtivo sobre campos estáticos
---------------------

Sample sentence:
there are a number of categories of workers with exposures to static magnetic fields, including MRI technicians and certain transportation workers (those on subways, MagLev trains, commuter trains and light rail).....

agradeceré su ayuda con la traducción  de  las modalidades de trenes "subways, MagLev trains, commuter trains and light rail" ya que no conozco su traducción exacta 
gracias


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Ursula.

subway = *el metro, el subterráneo*

Del Oxford Spanish Dictionary:
commuter train = *tren de cercanías*


light rail = *tren eléctrico urbano* (también "tren ligero")
Mira esta búsqueda

maglev train = *tren de suspensión magnética, tren de deslizamiento magnético*
(Fuente)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Ursula

Gracias Laura por tu ayuda.


----------



## lauranazario

Ursula said:
			
		

> Gracias Laura por tu ayuda.


Siempre un placer, Ursula. 
LN


----------



## cirrus

lauranazario said:
			
		

> light rail = *tren eléctrico urbano* (también "tren ligero")


 
Light rail no es necesariamente eléctrico ni urbano.  Las lineas de la FEVE en España son light railways.   También se encuentran light railways en minas.  Muchas veces son de vía estrecha, su infraestructura es de menor escala con menos inversión y mantenimiento que la de un ferrocarril de ancho normal que une ciudades.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Cirrus.

No voy a discutir contigo  sobre el FEVE de España porque no estoy familiarizada con él.... por ello le brindé a Ursula lo que sí conozco --junto con la fuente de mi aportación en mi mensaje #2.

Saludos ferroviarios, 
LN


----------



## cirrus

Este enlace tiene más información. http://www.feve.es/00/index.html

Partes de la red sí son urbanas y eléctricas, otras (anticuadas) no.


----------



## Ursula

Gracias Cirrus por tu aportación 

saludos
Ursula


----------



## Ursula

Una consulta Laura habría otra traducción para commuter trains porque al decir trenes de cercanía no nos da una idea más clara.

saludos, Ursula


----------



## Fernando

Commuter trains serían los trenes que llevan a los empleados desde las ciudades-dormitorio al centro de las ciudades o al sitio donde tengan su trabajo y los devuelven a casa. En España, al menos,  se les llama "trenes de cercanías".


----------



## lauranazario

Ursula said:
			
		

> Una consulta Laura habría otra traducción para commuter trains porque al decir trenes de cercanía no nos da una idea más clara.


Esa es la única entrada que me brinda el Oxford bajo 'commuter train'.
Verifiqué en el Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary y no está el término.
Falta que  consulte otra fuente en casa... si aparece algo adicional regreso a este hilo.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cirrus

¿Se debe la falta de palabra alternativa a la primacía del automóvil? Ya casi no hay trenes de pasajeros en América Latina.  Casi no quedan en Argentina, Colombia, Chile. En México tampoco hay muchos.


----------

